# Baytril dose/birds with twisted neck (INDIA)



## veerendra (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi

I have liquid baytril can some one help me with the dosage to treat twisted neck for my pigeons.pls note I used La sota vaccination for the first time and now I am doomed to see that almost 80% of my fantails are showing severe twisted neck symptoms. I hve lost some now so pls help..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What were you vaccinating against?


----------



## veerendra (Apr 26, 2015)

John tks a lot for ur immediate response.I am a beginner and introducted a new bird to my very healty loft, this was a male magpie pouter and with 3 to 4 days I could see that this guy fell sick and stopped eating and used to drink lot of water .it had a huge bloted crop and died within 3days.Slowly after a week I could notice that my birds are not active as usual and I could see some with symtoms of severe cold (wheezing and sneezing) they reduced the feed and were always at the bottom of the loft.I started to give doxycyclin for cold with little luck and by this time I lost 2 to 3 birds.at this stage I was bit desprate cos 80% of my collection is of Indian fantials so as per my friends advise I used La sota vacination (1 to 2 drops to one eye).....this is end within a week from this date I see allmost all are showing severe signs of twisted neck issue and now I feel very sorry cos I did this unknowingly and my birds are suffering. All birds with this problem are not to eat so I am feeding them with 15ml of stage 1 ceralac to keep them alive.can u help me pls..


----------



## veerendra (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi John

to keep my birds alive I am feeding them 15ml of baby ceralac once a day during morning.

Rgds
Veerendra


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

But what was the vaccine for - PMV or Paratyphoid?

For Enrofloxacin (Baytril) I would give 0.2 milliliters per bird individual dose, but I have never given it in water for a flock. That is the 2.5% Baytril solution. 

However, I obviously cannot tell what your birds are suffering from.


----------



## veerendra (Apr 26, 2015)

John my reply....

Due to lack of experience I used La sota on my healtht loft.

Now I see my birds showing up twisted neck symtoms and individuals tend to circle around as if they are chasing their own tail.

Can I send a video of my loft may be it wll help.

By the way whether the use of La sota on a healthy bird has any side affects if the dosage is not correct if yes , is their any cure for the same.


I wll be grateful to you if you can help me bro.

Veerendra


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

On individuals I go .17cc's.
Flock Treatment Dose: 250 mg per gallon (4 liters).
That info comes from this site: http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html
Anyone can correct me if this isn't reliable, but it was all I found.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Veerendra,

Please look at your bottle of Baytril and read the 'mg per ml' value on the container. This will tell you and us what percentage Baytril you have purchased and thus how to dose. Example: 100mg per ml=10% Baytril.

Also, your birds could have come down with whatever is going through 
your loft without yet exhibiting symptoms at the time you administered the vaccine. We have no way of knowing. 

Torticollis (neck twisting) may be caused by impact injury, virus or bacterial infection. While you can rule out impact injury, it would seem that neither bacterial nor viral pathogens have been ruled out as both may cause this one symptom. 

Video of loft, droppings, and birds with any description of other behavioral symptoms observed would help.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

veerendra said:


> John my reply....
> 
> Due to lack of experience I used La sota on my healtht loft.
> 
> ...


I never used vaccins, but from what I know vaccins are given ONLY to healthy birds. Vaccin has preventive, not curative function and given to a sick bird makes it sicker, as in fact every vaccin is nothing else but the pathogen, the germ.


----------

